# Unsure if diagnosis is accurate!



## blernx (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello! It's my first post here, and I'm trying to figure out if I've got IBS. I wanted to see if you guys, who likely know the trend better than most, believe it is. The general consensus from physicians (general care and GI specialists) is that I probably have what counts as IBS, but they're a little hesitant to be sure given my circumstances. I'm not sure if this is the correct forum for it, or if it is even a question that belongs on this site!

Basically, my problems started after I drank a little too much. Woke up OK, then I got very sick (thinking it was a hangover), and stayed sick for days. I recovered a little, and then developed abdominal pain. Now, I have intermittent attacks of nausea, fatigue, minor abdominal pain, and a weird lightheadedness/dizziness that I can only describe as nauseating, but not vertigo/there is no spinning.

I also suddenly started developing panic attacks, which are only separable from the nausea attacks in that they do not cause lower-center abdominal pain, and include heart palpitations. They tell me these are panic attacks, though I experience no anxiety or panic (except when my heart rate spikes and I get worried!)

The doctors thought my minor attacks were just minor panic attacks, but the lightheadedness and the abdominal pain are strange. Been on Remeron & Nexium. Liver functions were elevated at the start, but recovered mostly.

I figure this is the right forum because I hope people here might have an idea of whether it's IBS or some alcohol-related GI issue. The strange part, to me, is that I'll sometimes get sick while eating, and sometimes when I haven't eaten in a while.

I'm not sure about the IBS diagnosis because I can eat spicy food for a few days, and have no symptoms, and then eat something neutral and non-acidic/non-dairy, and immediately feel sick. Or vice-versa.

Normal endoscopy, normal x-rays, normal abdominal ultrasound.

Let me know if you guys think this indicates IBS, if I posted in the right forum, etc. I'm really apprehensive to jump headfirst into a community without even knowing if I have the unifying issue!


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

The great thing about this forum is everyone is so different and has different symptoms.. so either way if it is or isn't ibs, this is a good place to investigate and atleast help tame the symptoms. 
Honestly I feel we as a whole can be smarter than most drs!
Your story does sound like some others on here. My advice is to use the search tool, 
And look into the different stories. It will help you narrow down what can help.


----------

